# Grafiken in Word einfügen



## abbuzze (7. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem Word Dokument sehen die eingefügten Bilder richtig schlecht aus. Wie mit einem Grauschleier überzogen.

Ich habe schon einiges Probiert:
verschiedene Formate (tiff, jpg, gif, bmp)
verschiednen Quellen (scrennshot über corel-capture, photoshop, sogar powerpoint als quelle)
aber alles hilft nix.

die bilder hab´ ich natürlich über grafik->datei einfügen in´s dokument eingefügt.

wie bekomm ich eine gute qualität hin? Hilfe! 
 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## lohokla (7. August 2003)

Wenn du dir die eingefügte Bilddatei mit einen Grafik-Programm anguckst, sieht es aber "richtig" aus ?!

Kannst ja mal in Word schauen, ob das was auffälliges steht, wenn du mit rechter Maustaste aufs Bild klickst und dann "Grafik formatieren".


----------



## abbuzze (8. August 2003)

im photoshop ist alles noch prima!
erst beim einfügen in word kommt das problem.

mit "rechtsklick" und "grafik formatieren" finde ich keine besonderheiten.

gruß
heiko


----------



## Daxi (8. August 2003)

Das Problem kenn ich.
Liegt glaub ich an M$.
Oder hängt das mit der Farbquali beim Druck zusammen?
Kann eigentlich nicht, da ein Farblaser wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielt als ein Tinten"pisser" (strahldrucker).
PS. Den Ausdruck nicht böse nehmen.)

Denke, dass es wirklich rein an Word liegt.


----------

